# Anyone have any experience with Kingspring Shepherds in NJ?



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

:hug:
Im looking to buy my first GSD. Looking for a high matnience, prey drive, VERY high energy. He will be competing in agility, PP, Cycling with me when he reaches 1, running with me when he reaches one, and MAYBE sledding.
So has anyone had any experience with NJ kings shepherd? I might get my companion from there.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It will be closer to the age of 2 before your dog can do some of the things you're wanting .. just be aware. And why in the world would someone WANT a high maintenance dog?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

There's a King Shepherd breeder a few miles from me that I know casually.Her dogs are not high energy dogs.They are huge, and really not suited for lots of rigorous activity such as agility and running for extended periods.No experience with the kennel you're interested in,but wanted to share my impression of the breed.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Galathiel said:


> It will be closer to the age of 2 before your dog can do some of the things you're wanting .. just be aware. And why in the world would someone WANT a high maintenance dog?


I dont mean obnoxious and hard to control, Im saying I have no problem meeting the dogs needs, whatever they may be.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> There's a King Shepherd breeder a few miles from me that I know casually.Her dogs are not high energy dogs.They are huge, and really not suited for lots of rigorous activity such as agility and running for extended periods.No experience with the kennel you're interested in,but wanted to share my impression of the breed.


Where do you live? FYI Im not talking about the BREED king shepherds, Im talking agout THE BREEDER named King shepherds


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Not to correct you, but I interpreted you to mean that you want a dog with energy and drive to participate in active sports when it's old enough but you don't mean high maintenance. For most of us, that means a dog that is likely to have behavior or aggression problems. I don't know anything about King, just a lot about high maintenance dogs. No one really wants a German Shepherd that is high maintenance.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Raquan said:


> Where do you live? FYI Im not talking about the BREED king shepherds, Im talking agout THE BREEDER named King shepherds


Okay!I thought you meant the breed King Shepherd,not a kennel nameDisregard!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

do they have a website?


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

JakodaCD OA said:


> do they have a website?


NJ German Shepherd Puppies


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Okay!I thought you meant the breed King Shepherd,not a kennel nameDisregard!


My mistake, It was Kingsprin shepherd..Sorry!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Raquan said:


> Im looking to buy my first GSD. Looking for a high matnience, prey drive, VERY high energy.


You do not want that in a first GSD. As a matter of fact, you don't want that even if you have had GSDs before.

How old are you? I have a hunch that you are still in school...


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> You do not want that in a first GSD. As a matter of fact, you don't want that even if you have had GSDs before.
> 
> How old are you? I have a hunch that you are still in school...


Im 24, been raised with GSDs since before I could walk. Only reason this is MY first GSD is becuase I have been renting with a landlord that doesnt allow pets. I feel like I have to explain this in every thread. Also, I didnt mean high maintence, I ment high energy and drive, for PP Schuz, Agility, and occasional sleding. I start a thread on the Ideal age, get hate. Thread on male or female? Hate. THREAD ON A CERTIAN BREEDER? Also hate. 
Im not enjoying my first 2 days on this forum.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Since you're referring to my posts, please let me explain. When I first joined this forum, I spent weeks reading it before I even opened an account to make sure I understood the culture and the attitudes about the members toward German Shepherds and owners. Even then, when I started writing, I got posts that I thought were rude or insulting until I got to understand peoples' styles and the general attitude. 

None of us knew you at all. We didn't know your age or your previous experience with the breed. Almost from the beginning, my only impression of you was that you said you wanted a high maintenance purebred dog and that you would like to breed it with an Akita. From those two things, I jumped to the conclusion that you aren't experienced with German Shepherds. I've amended that attitude to think that you aren't familiar with breeders of quality German Shepherd dogs.

No reputable breeder who sells the kind of high drive dog you are looking for would sell to someone whose intention is to take a dog from a line they have been perfecting for years and breed it to an Akita. They just wouldn't. So, you would either have to lie to the breeder, which I don't recommend, or get a dog from someone disreputable. That's what I was referring to.

If that upsets you, I apologize for coming across as rude. I'm not rude, I personally belief no one should ever breed a German Shepherd except to better the breed and the lines the dogs come out of. Mixing breeds doesn't do that. 

If this is hate, then so be it. I'm being as clear and direct as I can be.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Since you're referring to my posts, please let me explain. When I first joined this forum, I spent weeks reading it before I even opened an account to make sure I understood the culture and the attitudes about the members toward German Shepherds and owners. Even then, when I started writing, I got posts that I thought were rude or insulting until I got to understand peoples' styles and the general attitude.
> 
> None of us knew you at all. We didn't know your age or your previous experience with the breed. Almost from the beginning, my only impression of you was that you said you wanted a high maintenance purebred dog and that you would like to breed it with an Akita. From those two things, I jumped to the conclusion that you aren't experienced with German Shepherds. I've amended that attitude to think that you aren't familiar with breeders of quality German Shepherd dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying it. Im probbaly just going to adopt an akita x shepherd.
If I somehow changed my mind, I do not plan to keep a mixed line going. I wouldve kept my shep, and gave the pups to experienced owners.
Im sorry for being so jumpy, its just that I wasnt expecting for EVERYONE to not like the idea. I respect you for apologizing, not a lot of people online do that. Also, I discovered this forum about 3 weeks ago, and spent alot of time on it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Raquan said:


> Thanks for clarifying it. Im probbaly just going to adopt an akita x shepherd.
> If I somehow changed my mind, I do not plan to keep a mixed line going. I wouldve kept my shep, and gave the pups to experienced owners.
> Im sorry for being so jumpy, its just that I wasnt expecting for EVERYONE to not like the idea. Also, I discovered this forum about 3 weeks ago, and spent alot of time on it.


So you've been going to two clubs and lurking here for 3 weeks, and are shocked that no one likes the idea of GSD/Akita mongrels.

May I ask the names of these clubs you frequent?


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> So you've been going to two clubs and lurking here for 3 weeks, and are shocked that no one likes the idea of GSD/Akita mongrels.
> 
> May I ask the names of these clubs you frequent?


Yes you may. I used to live in the south and attended The Southern NJ GSD club, now being in the north, I go to the THe Northern NJ Gsd club

snjgsdogclub.com

www.nnjgsdc.org


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Raquan said:


> Yes you may. I used to live in the south and attended The Southern NJ GSD club, now being in the north, I go to the THe Northern NJ Gsd club
> 
> snjgsdogclub.com
> 
> Northern New Jersey German Shepherd Dog Club


Idk why the first link isnt working, just look up soth nj gsd club and you will find it


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Raquan said:


> Im 24, been raised with GSDs since before I could walk. Only reason this is MY first GSD is becuase I have been renting with a landlord that doesnt allow pets. I feel like I have to explain this in every thread. Also, I didnt mean high maintence, I ment high energy and drive, for PP Schuz, Agility, and occasional sleding. I start a thread on the Ideal age, get hate. Thread on male or female? Hate. THREAD ON A CERTIAN BREEDER? Also hate.
> Im not enjoying my first 2 days on this forum.


Hate? Since when are people caring enough to try to help you while protecting their breed defined by hate?


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Hate? Since when are people caring enough to try to help you while protecting their breed defined by hate?


Your misunderstanding me. I appreciate people trying to help ALOT. Im refering to some other threads. Thinks being said like "cant fix stupid" or " You sound like your in middle school". To me, thats pretty hate. But for those who are trying to help, they cannot understand my gratitute for that


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Raquan said:


> Your misunderstanding me. I appreciate people trying to help ALOT. Im refering to some other threads. Thinks being said like "cant fix stupid" or " You sound like your in middle school". To me, thats pretty hate. But for those who are trying to help, they cannot understand my gratitute for that


I have seen, and probably posted, on the other threads, there was no hate. If you are seeing comments as hateful, maybe you should ask the posters their intent instead of assuming or accusing.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I have seen, and probably posted, on the other threads, there was no hate. If you are seeing comments as hateful, maybe you should ask the posters their intent instead of assuming or accusing.


Only post I said was hate was one that said something sarcastic following "cant fix stupid" thats pretty hurtful. But as for everyone else, everything was mostly great.


----------

